# anyone have any experience using Grawe's lures?



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has used any of Grawe's lures or other equipment from him????


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I tried his muskrat lure and then I realized I could catch more by using bait and blind sets. After that I was not a big fan of rat lure.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

He makes some great fox, coyote, and **** lures.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

thanks,

the reason im wondering is because i used to work for him for a long time and never have used any of his products because i never used to be into trapping. I would like to get into it and i just wanted to hear from you guys if you had any good luck with his lures. He always said they were good but i wanted to hear it from a few different people before buying any of them.

P.S. if you have ever bought any snare from him there's a good chance that i made em!!!!! Unless they sucked, then they're the ones he made!! :wink:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I can tell you one not to waste your $$ on.....Sullivans.

Smitty


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

what do yall think of Baron's Brand. ive used the predator, ****, and mink lures and i think they work alright. what about yall? they have a good selection which is why im asking...


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Dead End in the early season in a dirt hole. Works good on coyotes for me.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I do not use lures much anymore, into snaring. Like I said before I have snared off and on nearly 70 years aqnd Grawes snares are the best I have ever used so far.


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

adokken, pm sent, don't want to fill up this thread.


----------



## Fox hunter1 (Jan 15, 2011)

How does pete richards **** lure work i havent got any but a buddy said it works good


----------

